# Anyone been on Doxepin/Sinequan long term?



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

Hi All,I have started taking this drug, and am curious about my prospects for long term usage. Does anyone have any experience to share?Bob


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2001)

Many years ago I was put on Sinequan for what a GP thought was depression..turned out to be anxiety. I didnt tolerate Senequan too well. This is one of the older anti depressants...I think I recall that it caused some sleep problems.


----------

